# 93 Altima Fuel Rail Noise



## MontanaAltima (Dec 30, 2011)

I just put a JDM motor into an Altima I got given to me. After getting it installed, it fired up. However before I started it I turned the ignition to hear the fuel pump which sounds like normal, however the fuel rail makes kind of a spraying sound until the fuel pump kicks off then it stops.

I pulled the fuel rail and injectors out, then turn the key and there was not fuel leakage from any injector. No gas in the vacuum line either of the pressure regulator. Is this just normal sound for the Altima?

ALSO: I have a long hose coming off the tranny which I do not know what it hooks to, anybody?

If anyone could send me a picture of the area of their fuel rail and throttle body area so I can see the hoses that would be great too.


----------



## bass_mann1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I had the same question, I called a Nissan dealer, i was told the hose is just a breather tube for the tranny


----------

